# Spliting up Breeders



## sti_guy (Feb 14, 2007)

I have 4 rb's in a 75 gal and there is one breeding pair which breed 3 weeks ago. Should I split up the pair into another tank to increase bredding chances or keep them there with the other two p's?

And how come they haven't breed like some people's p's on here. I read once a week to once every two weeks. I also replaced one of the male's with another p to try and get another female, could this be a reason the pair is less likely to breed when introducing a new p?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah, I would seperate them. It depends on what you want to accomplish. If you are trying to breed and wish to raise fry then IMO be safe and remove everything but the breeders. Give the others to a pet store if you like if you don't have space in another tank. You have breeders lol you can always replace them. Ask many of the others about rasing fry, it takes focus and other p's will get in the way IMO if you don't have adequate space. Anywhoo, after you get breeding down then play around with it. For now I say be safe if that's your goal. If it is not then do whatever but I've had reds that are extremely mean when they breed to they don't care about other fish in the tank. A roll of the dice if you ask me, but yes, they don't seem to breed as much when new things are added or other fish IME.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

My breeders are all together and had eggs. But the smaller P is taking a beating. I need to find a divider big enough for my tank so that the other two females will let her breed. IMO If you can separate them, that is great.


----------

